# how important is length on the chunnel?



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello

When i booked the ticket for crossing via the channel tunnel i selected the up to 7m (we are 6.9), i think i read something somewhere that with the chunnel they're not too stringent about the length, it's just that i was considering taking the boys bikes on the rack that goes on the tow bar instead of in the garage, obviously this would increase our overall length. can anyone shed any light on this? it wouldn't be an issue to put them in the garage, just wondering if i still have the option.

thanks

Lee


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Are you sure they asked for your length.the last time I booked (2. Years ago ) it just went as a motorhome.


Edit:
Just been to the web site and they only ask for campervan no length needed.
You may have booked a ferry though


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Lee,

If I recall correctly you only have to select the 'campervan' option in the dropdown when booking online. There isn't a length to declare, so no problems. They don't check anyway - I took the scooter trailer (didn't declare it) and no-one said anything!

Mark


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

You select campervan as others have said, they use to ask if your van was over 1.85m high and you just answered yes or no. 
No mention of length anywhere, which tunnel are you looking at   . 

Excellent way to travel

Mandy


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

mandyandandy said:


> You select campervan as others have said, they use to ask if your van was over 1.85m high and you just answered yes or no.
> No mention of length anywhere, which tunnel are you looking at   .
> 
> Excellent way to travel
> ...


Doh, is there more than one channel tunnel Mandy? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Surely one there, one back and a service tunnel inbetween.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone

It was a while back when i booked it and i'm obviously getting confused, nothing new there then :roll: 

 

Thanks again

Lee


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Markt500 said:


> Lee,
> 
> If I recall correctly you only have to select the 'campervan' option in the dropdown when booking online. There isn't a length to declare, so no problems. They don't check anyway - I took the scooter trailer (didn't declare it) and no-one said anything!
> 
> Mark


Correct about the campervan option, not sure I would risk it about not telling them about a trailer though.

Steve


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

The only check on length that is made is when you arrive at the Departure lanes. Road markings on the road help the operators to allocate lanes so that carriage use is maximised at busy times. When its done correctly the full length of the carriage is used, otherwise there can be a lot of wasted space. Done incorrectly vehicles can be "bumped" onto the next train.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

As you go in the tall cariages with the coaches some with trailers as well length is irrelevant unless you are more than about 15 m.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Theres no length restriction other than anty be over 15m as if you are you will be between 2 carrages and they wont be able to shut the doors LOL


----------

